# Dear Lord....



## bafatboy (Jun 27, 2009)

I must admit, its been 5 years since I upgraded my SD-DVR40, anyway

For the life of me I could not/can not figure out why I was getting this error:

_mount /dev/hda1
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, or too many mounted file systems_

In the end, I loaded up knoppix where I could mount a FAT32 drive and put mfstool on a floppy and everything ran like a champ.

I'm not a linux guy, any one tell me why the weaknees CD won't let me mount any disk? I tried 3/Fat32 drives, 40GB, 120 and a 150.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You are not telling it where to mount to, at the very least, and at the very most the FS and RW parameters.
Its should be something like this:

```
mkdir /mnt/cdrive
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/cdrive
```
And when you are done:

```
umount /mnt/cdrive
```


----------



## bafatboy (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry, I missed that line in my cut/paste for the post 

mkdir /mnt/myfatdrive
mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/myfatdrive

The commands above only worked when using the Knoppix CD, not the Weeknees CD. For Knoppix, change hda to sda 

On the weeknees CD, I got the error below, even if the only drive on the system was a blank 40GB HD.

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
or too many mounted file systems


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Does the Weaknees CD know when to turn on byte swapping automatically or does it expect you to boot it that way for a Series 1?


----------

